# Dickerson 41 Ketch



## capncook (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello to all,
I am looking at a Dickerson 41 made in 1977 and it has a wooden hull. I did some reading and apparently they stopped making wooden hulls in 1974. Read up on "Southern Cross" made in 1974 and it was supposedly the first 41' built and the last wooden hull.
Any info would be great as I have exhausted the WWW and at a standstill. Also, I've never owned a wood boat before and not really sure about it. I know the pros and cons, but every hull material has them. William


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

some of us here on Sailnet love wooden boats and have quite a bit of knowledge. Looking at this site if it's the one your talking about, there are "worse" types of hull then this one. It's strip planked and glassed over. Still there are, maintenance issues that will require very very very deep pockets on any wooden boat. Good Old Boat

Dickerson Boatbuilders - The Dickerson Sailing Yacht


----------



## capncook (Jun 24, 2010)

This one is confusing me. It is a 1977, but no FRP. The hull is only wood. Owner is at $15000 right now, he needs a quick sale. He spent $8000 on bottom and ner awlgrip inside and out and $2500 on new bronze portholes... just wants some of his invertment back. Boat (no survey yet) is structurally 100% and 90% everywhere else. Leary about wood boats, never had to maintain one.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

That seems like a big boat for a first wooden boat to own. I like wooden boats but don't think I would want to own one. I find enough work on a FRP boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

capncook said:


> This one is confusing me. It is a 1977, but no FRP. The hull is only wood. Owner is at $15000 right now, he needs a quick sale. He spent $8000 on bottom and ner awlgrip inside and out and $2500 on new bronze portholes... just wants some of his invertment back. Boat (no survey yet) is structurally 100% and 90% everywhere else. Leary about wood boats, *never had to maintain one.*


Now is really not the time to learn if you have the skills and the patience to do so.

Also, the very low price, for a 41' boat, makes me think that this boat will have some serious problems that will need to be addressed.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

15 k would get you a decent fiberglass boat that you can just start sailing. 

I would respectfully suggest you don't buy it. Who says the boat is 100% sound structurally? The owner? eep! 

Don't know why your feeling sorry for the owner. He owns a money pit, he knows it, we know it. Boats like this need the TLC of boat yards that specialize in wooden boats. What is he not telling you or doesn't even know about, himself? 

What about Engine, shaft, seals, through hulls, rigging, sails, plumbing, electric, keel bolts, deck leakage?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd also point out that a new paint job hides a multitude of maintenance nightmares....


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Dickersons were/are one of the finest US made yachts and if the boat has been properly cared for should not be unduely difficult to care for. It would be wise to look into the Dickerson Owners Association.

FWIW...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

did some searching found it. no pics. **Must Sell** 41 Foot Dickerson Ketch Sailboat!!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Caring for a wooden boat is a whole order of magnitude more work than caring for a fantastic plastic one... and doing so for a 41' boat, when you don't have the skills, experience or knowledge necessary can't end well.


svHyLyte said:


> Dickersons were/are one of the finest US made yachts and if the boat has been properly cared for should not be unduely difficult to care for. It would be wise to look into the Dickerson Owners Association.
> 
> FWIW...


----------



## boatsnh (Nov 3, 2007)

*dickerson 41 ketch*

I own a 73 Dickerson 36. My understanding of the 41 is that there is only 1 in wood - it was used for the plug for moulds for all the later 41's. I'm pretty sure that Dickerson stopped building any wood boats around 1972-3. So...What year is this> Is it really a Dickerson? If so, It probably is a older 40 footer - one sold in so, so shape a couple years ago in Baltimore for $7,500 on e-bay - you could see thru the seams a few feet above the waterline.

I'd be surprise if this is a 41.

That said, nice boat, but there might be a whole lot going on under the paint & glass.....
Mike


----------



## renge (Nov 2, 2010)

*dickerson 41 for sale*

i was trying to find the website , which i found two years ago about this perticular model , but found this website . i understand that lots of people think that for that low price there must be something wrong with her . not true . i lost my business due economy and have a major emergency . i wasnt planning to sell her , but finish restoring her ( i am master woodworker) for live a board . the hull is in exellent shape , painted with all grip inside out , did all the woodwork my self . yes , there were lots of problems before , cause top have lightly glassed over , but all that is fixed now . there are no more major repairs needed , just small stuff . yes wood boats need lots of maintenance . she is nice boat , i enjoyed restoring her . when i got her i found there some trophies for winning races back in east coast . cant find that website anymore where this model is described . she is still for sale on craigs list . trying to find right buyer . so far lots of boat dealers calling me . i am looking for some one who is serious and not afraid of little work . oyars


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

Putting an impermiable coating like Awlgrip on BOTH SIDES of a wood hull is not a good idea. Take a pass.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm just around the corner..so-to-speak..from the old Dickerson Boat Yard on La Trappe Creek. However there is a sales person in our yard that used to work for them and has, I believe, a half model of your 41 on his wall..

Oxford Boatyard Yacht Sales Brokerage

Regards,

Clay
s/v 'Tango'
Oxford,Md.


----------



## isitme (Nov 13, 2010)

*Did you go see the dickerson?*

Did you go see it? Its advertised in craigslist (Nov. 10). at 15k, it seems to good to be true. 
I've owned 2 other wooden sailboats, they are expensive and a lot of work, but they are 'wooden'.

thanks for any info

Mike


----------



## dieselboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is one for sale.. " its not mine ,i just saw the link though" 
41' sail boat for sell/trade


----------

